# mount FreeBSD 8.1 file system under linux



## ccc (May 4, 2011)

Does someone know how to mount a FreeBSD 8.1 file system under Linux Debian Squeeze?


----------



## sw2wolf (May 4, 2011)

`mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 ......`


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 4, 2011)

I would suggest not trying to write to the partition, Linux kernel doesn't have very good write support for ufs, I doubt the debian kernel is even compiled to support ufs write though either way.


----------

